# cnc router menuiserie



## tito_dz (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عندى ماكنة cnc router victor 2500 made in china
من فضلكم اريداعمال علي الخشب(chambre a chocher .canaper)في ارت كام او اوتو كاد او ماستر كام او type3.لبدء العمل عليها و اتكالنا علي الله 
اخوكم من الجزاءر.
بارك الله فيكم و في منتداكم


----------



## salah_design (10 مارس 2011)

tito_dz قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندى ماكنة cnc router victor 2500 made in china
> من فضلكم اريداعمال علي الخشب(chambre a chocher .canaper)في ارت كام او اوتو كاد او ماستر كام او type3.لبدء العمل عليها و اتكالنا علي الله
> اخوكم من الجزاءر.
> بارك الله فيكم و في منتداكم


وعليكم السلام
يا ريت التوضيح اكثر اخي حتى نحاول المساعدة قد الامكان
وانا اعتذر عن التاخر بالرد 
لم انتبه لموضوعك الا الان
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## tito_dz (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخ صالح انا مبتديء في cad/camوالحمد لله انا استفيد كل يوم من منتداكم .لدي اله cnc router victor 2500 made in china تعمل على type3 master cam art camمجال الخشب
اريد اعمال علي الخشب او mdf (artcam master type3
and toolpath للعمل عليها في الماكنة (لم اجربها لحد الان).
جزاك الله خير


----------



## salah_design (12 مارس 2011)

tito_dz قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخ صالح انا مبتديء في cad/camوالحمد لله انا استفيد كل يوم من منتداكم .لدي اله cnc router victor 2500 made in china تعمل على type3 master cam art camمجال الخشب
> اريد اعمال علي الخشب او mdf (artcam master type3
> and toolpath للعمل عليها في الماكنة (لم اجربها لحد الان).
> جزاك الله خير


وعليكم السلام 
حياك الله اخي بالملتقى 
ارجو توضيح اذا هناك عمل محدد تريده ام اي عمل من الموجود لدينا 
وهل تريد اعمال ثري دي ام اعمال engrave
تقبل تحياتي 
وان شاء الله بهذا الملتقى لن تكون جديدا


----------



## tito_dz (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا الاخ صلاح علي الترحيب و جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك ووقتك فى المنتدي وهدا بشهاده الجميع من هنا
يا اخي اناابحث عن اعمال في -غرف النوم و canaperسواء كانت "3D or engraveمع toolpath
شكرا


----------

